# DFDS short crossings - new fares, terms and conditions



## ValA (Oct 9, 2012)

DFDS now have a new fare structure on their website for the short crossings to Calais or Dunkerque, with each sailing having an Economy and a Premium fare. Although there is brief information on the website, I asked DFDS for the full terms and conditions of each fare.

This is the 'expanded' terms and conditions, as supplied by DFDS this morning.


Economy: Non refundable, amendment fee of £10 or 15EUR per amended leg, amendments subject to increase in fare. No refunds for cheaper sailings. Will be charged for all amendments including one sailing before or after at the port. Economy ticket will be charged at £25 or 30EUR less than Premium tickets.


Premium: Refundable up to 48 hours prior to departure (refund requests must be put in writing). No amendment fees but amendments subject to any increase in fare, Refund available if amended to a cheaper sailing more than 48hours prior to departure. Can arrive at port up to 72 hours before or after booked departure and travel at no extra cost subject to space. Premium tickets are charged at £25/30EUR more than Economy tickets.

This may not suit people who've been used to turning up early or late, and being put on the next crossing or people with a long journey time to Dover and uncertain arrival times!! Beware - your crossing may cost you more than you think.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks ValA- the amendment criteria for the premium fare look fair bt of corse it sepends on the "bottom line" price in the first place.

BTW if you are so kind as to share this info you really ought to subscribe as yo deserve all the website's benefits :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think most other companies have the same rules applicable to earlier or later sailings.

They still allow you on earlier if there is room as its in their interests. 

I cannot see DFDS enforcing the earlier/later sailing clause very enthusiasticaly UNLESS its peak travel time and the ferries are jam packed, its simply not worth the hassle for them. 

They are (for me anyway) always the best price anyway. Plus I usually stop on Marine Parade overnight for an early morning crossing. that way I never have an issue of being late!! 

I am exactly 200 miles from Dover but its still cheaper than a western approaches crossing even allowing for all the additional fuel !


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> even allowing for all the additional fuel !


What about all the other extra costs?

Fuel is only part of the cost of extra miles.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> . Plus I usually stop on Marine Parade overnight for an early morning crossing. that way I never have an issue of being late!!


I hope not Mr Plodd. Remember? Marine Parade is illegal :wink:


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*DFDS Fare change*

I wonder how this change in conditions will pan out in CC bookings who already charge a fee for any ticket change?
Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Telbell

I did actually mean the bit of Marine Parade that isnt actually Marine Parade but runs on from it and is down by the roundabout.

I was aware of the "limitations" of Marine Parade (thanks to a post on here!!) so was very careful where I parked prior to my last trip in September. Although the signs are there they are certainly NOT very conspicuous are they??


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > even allowing for all the additional fuel !
> ...


What extra costs? 400 Miles on a MH will hardly effect depreciation and time is free for the retired and those on holiday.
£500 plus fare Poole to Cherbourg return, against £50 of Tesco vouchers on Eurotunnel with trains all day and night.

I have used ET three times to go to France this year, no way I would have done that on a western approach crossing and I only live 15 minutes from Poole port.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Mrplodd said:
> ...


So you really believe extra miles don't cost anything other than fuel? :?

OK, so in your case Tesco crossings using the tunnel affect the financial equation, but miles still cost more than just the cost of fuel.

.........and also nobody says you have to travel from Poole even though it is closest, Newhaven is 70miles closer to Poole than Dover and Dieppe is 100miles further south (if you are going that way) than Calais and if "retired" means you are over 60 fares on that route are 20% off.

PS It's worth £50 to me not have to go anywhere near Dover or Calais (but not the tunnel) and I'm lucky in that just about all the southern ferry ports are virtually the same distance away so UK travel doesn't come into it for me.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I never said that, I asked you what they were? Time doesn't matter to me and in any event I would be spending it somewhere, whether it be on the M25/M20 or a ferry. I am still not sure what extra costs I incur.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > rayc said:
> ...


I see you have already changed your mind from what you originally wrote....... :?



> I never said that, I asked you what they were? Time doesn\'t matter to me _or wear and tear on the vehicle _ so I am still not sure what extra costs I incur.


It sure as hell matters to me and it does cost money :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner

Why run a motorhome if you are THAT worried about every last mortal thing and what it costs you ????

The mileage of a moptorhome makes precious little difference to its value (unless its sky high of course)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The thing I worry about is people who think the only cost that matters is fuel - mileage DOES affect motorhomes and not just their value.

Surely the ones "THAT worried about every last mortal thing and what it costs you ????" are the ones prepared to do hundreds of miles of boring driving at the start and finish of a holiday just to save a few quid on a ferry crossing :roll: 

I don't enjoy starting and finishing my trip with a visit to the M.20 and M.25 and the equivalent money grabbing toll Autoroute in France - you can only enjoy the delights of rural Normandy and the Pas de Calais so many times.

But if you're happy to just write it all down to just the cost of fuel, that's your choice - it isn't mine, so we'll agree to differ.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanner said:


> The thing I worry about is people who think the only cost that matters is fuel - mileage DOES affect motorhomes and not just their value.
> 
> Surely the ones "THAT worried about every last mortal thing and what it costs you ????" are the ones prepared to do hundreds of miles of boring driving at the start and finish of a holiday just to save a few quid on a ferry crossing :roll:
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I removed wear and tear because after thinking about it I decided that motor homes that are used break down less and the odd 500 miles on an annual mileage was not worth bothering about. In my work I drove all over southern England and a trip from Poole to Newhaven is not one that I would consider any less stressful than Poole to Folkestone. As you rightly say agree to differ.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You guys discussing what the extra costs above fuel may or not be made me think...
In the old days when you expected to break down every 150 miles or so... Lots of costs were based on wear and tear and it would be added to fuel costs but that has changed quite a bit.
You don't calculate howmany miles there are in a new tyre because you will replace it on age long before the tread has gone.
You don't work out the cost of miles on your engine oil because that will be changed at set intervals based on service interval - but many of us will have a service done before Winter or before a long trip rather than based on miles.
All the costs are still there but we don't have the same control on when they happen like we used to. And we don't spend nearly enough time standing by our broken down cars beside the road - doh!

Patrick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

You guys discussing what the extra costs above fuel may or not be made me think...
In the old days when you expected to break down every 150 miles or so... Lots of costs were based on wear and tear and it would be added to fuel costs but that has changed quite a bit.
You don't calculate howmany miles there are in a new tyre because you will replace it on age long before the tread has gone.
You don't work out the cost of miles on your engine oil because that will be changed at set intervals based on service interval - but many of us will have a service done before Winter or before a long trip rather than based on miles.
All the costs are still there but we don't have the same control on when they happen like we used to. And we don't spend nearly enough time standing by our broken down cars beside the road - doh!

Patrick


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

My holiday starts when I drive of the ferry/tunnel, and whats the difference with the cost of tolls and the extra cost of southern crossings

joe


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Surely its personal choice ! One mans meat etc etc

I have used the very expensive southern ports, ferries rom Dover and ET with Tesco vouchers

To me and only me My holiday starts the minute I pull away from the house and leave my work mobile behind !

Enjoy the freedom which ever route you choose


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If HMRC are happy to accept that it costs 45p/mile to run a car (let alone a motorhome) I'm happy to use something less than that (35p in my case) as a good "rule of thumb" for the "road equivalent cost" of a ferry crossing.

Using that I frequently find that driving around and ferrying straight across are pretty close in cost, which leads me to think that the longer crossing ferry operators do much the same sums when setting their prices.

I mentioned Newhaven - Dieppe simply because seniors get 20% off the list price on that route and Dieppe has a good(ish) Aire right outside the port ideal for early departures/late arrivals and at Newhaven here seems to be no problem with parking up at the terminal. The 20% discount also heavily loads the equation in favour of the ferry if heading south in France and it also misses out a big chunk of peage north of Rouen.
From here Newhaven and Dover are within 10 miles of the same distance and the journeys are much of a muchness at the time of day I usually travel.


----------

